

Facebook puts 10,000 Blu-ray discs in low-power storage system - patangay
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2092420/facebook-puts-10000-bluray-discs-in-lowpower-storage-system.html

======
nodata
"The Blu-ray system reduces costs by 50 percent and energy use by 80 percent
compared with its current cold-storage system, which uses hard disk drives.."

Not bad. Anyone know how it would compare to tape?

~~~
bent_rayner
Tape is still cheaper per Gb. Google uses StorageTek SL8500 and Spectralogic
T-Finity libraries to manage it's backups and cost is significantly smaller
then trying to do that with spindles.

